# Any Over 40's Ladies TTC?



## Miss_C

Hi if you are over 40 and ttc be it no1 no2 and no6 please come join us here.

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/355138-ttc-40-plus-lets-share-ups-downs-335.html#post12037239

It is a fantabulous group of ladies and we cover all spectrums, we have suffered losses together and seen pregnancies thriving, we are scattered all over the world Australia, England and the US and we are bound by our common dream and the particular challenges that being over 40 brings us.

Please come say hi and join us.


----------



## Shelley71

It's a great thread girls. :) I'm over there too.


----------



## Reb S

Well done Miss C!!! Come on over ladies, it's a madhouse over there! Lots of support x


----------



## Miss_C

bump


plenty of room for many more!!


----------



## germany11

45 first time here


----------



## germany11

going in to see re want to check my prolactin level is was low. next step is inject for iui.


----------



## Miss_C

just bumping back to front page seeing as we are finding so many new lovely ladies to join us!!


----------



## zofranks

Hi - I have just joined today, I am 40 (and a 1/2) and had a mc on the 5th August, this was my first ever pregnancy so now we are ttc again, the mc made me realise just how much I want to become a mum & I am so scared now that I have left it too late but we are going to give it a good try and will see how we get on from now on, I have no idea how long it took me to conceive the first time around as I haven't taken any contraception for 12 months as I did have some period related issues which were all due to the implant, that was removed and the irregular periods continued for about 6 months after that, I have never charted my ov days so it could be that we were just never dtd at the right time each month or it could be that it has taken me 12 months to get pregnant once - who knows? I am excited about ttc'ing but also really scared that I will have another mc or there will be problems with the baby because of my age, all that taken into consideration though I still want to try again, I am now just waiting to see when my af will start, we are still trying to ttc though so maybe/hopefully it won't come.


----------



## Miss_C

bumpity bump - still plenty of room on the 40 plus bus!!


----------



## oorweeistyin

Hey guys, 

Mind if I join?

My story:

I'm 40 (and a half too) OH is 41.....I have a DS aged 11 but OH has none! 

We have been ttc for 3 years and had a m/c Feb 09 & Aug 11. 

He is forces and we live apart most of the time.....so any BD'ing is done as and when we can and can't always be carefully planned, which is pretty rubbish!

Anyway GL & FX :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

bumping


----------



## 2ndat40

I'm just over 40 and TTC #2. We have a 5 year old son and swore we were done. But we've had a change of heart recently, so here we go! I'm only in my 3rd cycle of trying and in my 2WW right now. Uggg!! LOL


----------



## oorweeistyin

2ndat40 said:


> I'm just over 40 and TTC #2. We have a 5 year old son and swore we were done. But we've had a change of heart recently, so here we go! I'm only in my 3rd cycle of trying and in my 2WW right now. Uggg!! LOL

Hey there, 

How many dpo are you? I am 7, do you wanna buddy up?

:thumbup:


----------



## Miss_C

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/355138-ttc-40-plus-lets-share-ups-downs-413.html

just so you can find us as the link is now on the front page here's the link 

look forward to seeing more of you over with us.


----------



## Miss_C

Miss_C said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/355138-ttc-40-plus-lets-share-ups-downs-413.html
> 
> just so you can find us as the link is now on the front page here's the link
> 
> look forward to seeing more of you over with us.

just keeping this on front page


----------



## Hopefulmom12

This will be my first post. I am 40 and DH is 52. We have been trying for just over a year now. We started with IUI in August and will try again in late November with IUI and injectables.


----------



## JacquelineB

Hello Ladies, 

Here's my story: I have four children 22-18-14 and 3. Sept 4th 2011 found out I was pregnant. Sept 11th turned 43. Sept 18-19 Mc'd. Was devestated. I read a forum saying that you are most fertile after a MC. I was lucky enough to ovulate two weeks after I MC'd. I tested on 8, 11, 12 dpo BFN... Today 13 dpo and got )) I am scared and excited all at once. I pray for a sticky bean this pregnancy. Although the last pregnancy wasn't planned, we realized we want one more. I Pray you all get your BFP's. Good luck.


----------



## JacquelineB

Hello Ladies, 

Here's my story: I have four children 22-18-14 and 3. Sept 4th 2011 found out I was pregnant. Sept 11th turned 43. Sept 18-19 Mc'd. Was devestated. I read a forum saying that you are most fertile after a MC. I was lucky enough to ovulate two weeks after I MC'd. I tested on 8, 11, 12 dpo BFN... Today 13 dpo and got my BFP :)) AF was due on the 18-19 of this month. I am scared and excited all at once. I pray for a sticky bean this pregnancy. Although the last pregnancy wasn't planned, we realized we want one more. I Pray you all get your BFP's. Good luck.


----------



## Reb S

Wow Jacqueline - that's great news! Hoping your little bean sticks xx


----------



## Alexp

Hi Ladies :flower:

I havent been on since having LO in March 2011 aged 47 natural conception and birth. Never give up hope I have lost six babies at different stages 6-25 wks. DH has had a reversal which went to low sperm count and a heart problem that medication affects. I had a very large grapefruit fibroid above my cervix. I lost Seths twin but after a traumatic birth we were fine. 
Never give up hope as even at 47 its not too late. I am very broody at the mooment and even though I would have all the stress and health problems, I would love to do it again.
Ive made history at our local hospital and we do get asked if its our Grandson :nope:, but they are more embarrassed than us , when we proudly so "No he is ours" :happydance:

So there is alway hope girls xxxx


----------



## michele1112

I'm 42 and ttc#1 I love my other over 40 ttc board, I know this one will be no different. I assume there is still some space??? How would you run out of space I wonder?


----------



## Madeline

hi guys

I turned 42 recently and I am TTC. Well we are about to start TTC. I wanted to c a specialist first to et some feedback and I did that today.So I am going to diligently take my supplements and I asked for a script for DHEA which I received so I will start taking that as well. 

I am looking forward to hearing how everyone is going. I am really nervous to be honest:)


----------



## inkdchick

Alexp , thank you so much for your post i am 45 this christmas and have had so many early losses that i had decided to give up altogether but when i met up with my friend in Rome ( she is a homeopathic chemist), she put me onto SHE OAK and i have now been taking it for 2 months now and im now a day late for af with a high cervix(which is normally really low ) no cramping at all unless its gas which i seem to have a lot of and diarrhea which seems a bit weird but hey so not sure if im pregnant or not but seems that i have to wait a bit longer to test as it seems to early as a tst came back neg this morning OH was a bit upset as he has no kids,( i have two from my previous marriage) and he is 47 so feels like he is never gonna have any. You have given me so much hope and i just wanted to say a huge THANK YOU ! xx


----------



## shangxingle

it's a madhouse over there! Lots of support x


----------



## Just_married

Hey girls, I turned 40 two weeks ago so now I can join you guys woohoo ;)
Can't wait for my success to happen so I can share it and encourage you all.....
I'm 40 - bn tryin since May. We both have DD from previous relationships....but both a while ago.
On 7th month and reminding myself all the time that statistics say average is a year.
All the best to all you 40+s out there trying for that bundle of cuddly noise.....xxx


----------



## Just_married

Also want to add something which may encourage....my wee gran had her 8th child at 41, 9th child at 43, 10th child at 45 and her 11th at 47. She had 1 miscarraige she knew of in her 40's, but went on to have all of them.
Not sure about my other gran, but I'm told she had her youngest in her 40's too.
Chin up guys, if they could do it back then when times were harder, health and diet was poorer and no fancy tricks then there is hope for all of us! x


----------



## Miss_C

Just_married said:


> Hey girls, I turned 40 two weeks ago so now I can join you guys woohoo ;)
> Can't wait for my success to happen so I can share it and encourage you all.....
> I'm 40 - bn tryin since May. We both have DD from previous relationships....but both a while ago.
> On 7th month and reminding myself all the time that statistics say average is a year.
> All the best to all you 40+s out there trying for that bundle of cuddly noise.....xxx

hop on over to the group we'd love for you to join us over there


----------



## cheflori

I am 45 and TTC with my new husband. I have two children from a previous marriage (girls ages 11 and 13). We conceived without trying back in April of 2009 but unfortunately that ended in MC. We got married 7/2010 and have been trying since October of 2010. We want to stay with natural/alternative solutions so right now we are both taking Maca for about 2 weeks, and chinese herbs. My cycles have always been regular and I o every month. Just waiting for it to happen! Right now I am 4 or 5 dpo. (and a poas addict!):blush: Here's wishes for all of us in the same boat!:thumbup:


----------



## Miss_C

just realised this hadn't been bumped in some time for any over 40 ttcers please join this amazing group of ladies - you are not alone and as we know over 40 is a very different kettle of fish!!


----------



## Madeline

hi there, I am 42 and TTC#1. Sending out all my best wishes to the ladies on this thread:) We have been trying for about 5 mths. Well probably only 2 of those times really as my partner has been away at the wrong time w work on a few occasions. 

I tried an ovulation test for the first time this month. I really hope it works at least we know we have timed it correctly this time. I don't know why but I am finding ally his attention to my cycle etc kind of stressful. Its the waiting and not knowing if its ever going to happen thats difficult to take I think at times. I am wholeheartedly optimistic for us all though:)) after all it only takes one egg and one sperm I mean how hard can it be:)

Madeline xx


----------



## JLondon

Hi, 

I'm 40, have been TTC #1 for two months, and I got my BFP yesterday at 11dpo I wasn't going to test but decided to as I had a bit of a funny feeling but other than that no symptoms apart from crazy dreams and waking on and off through the night and then very early in the morning, not like me!!

It's early days so just keeping fingers crossed that it wants to stay.

:dust:
 



Attached Files:







download.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Reb S

Wow! Great news, it's so wonderful when one of us 'more mature ladies' gets our BFP. H and H 9 months x


----------



## Just_married

JLondon said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm 40, have been TTC #1 for two months, and I got my BFP yesterday at 11dpo I wasn't going to test but decided to as I had a bit of a funny feeling but other than that no symptoms apart from crazy dreams and waking on and off through the night and then very early in the morning, not like me!!
> 
> It's early days so just keeping fingers crossed that it wants to stay.
> 
> :dust:

2 months is no time at all JLondon, many congratulations! X


----------



## heavenly

Miss_C said:


> Hi if you are over 40 and ttc be it no1 no2 and no6 please come join us here.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/355138-ttc-40-plus-lets-share-ups-downs-335.html#post12037239
> 
> It is a fantabulous group of ladies and we cover all spectrums, we have suffered losses together and seen pregnancies thriving, we are scattered all over the world Australia, England and the US and we are bound by our common dream and the particular challenges that being over 40 brings us.
> 
> Please come say hi and join us.

It is a great thread, I can vouch for it. :happydance:


----------



## prickly

*CONGRATULATIONS London!!*


----------



## Janie66

Congrats JLondon xxx hope you have a H&H 9 months


----------



## JLondon

Thank you so much ladies.. opk's were a big help and I made sure I had donations this month before I got my darkest +opk.. Also used preseed and softcups.

:dust:


----------



## Madeline

wow jLondon fantastic news!! I have my fingers and toes crossed that this is the beginning of a fabulous journey:) 

Madeline xxx


----------



## prickly

*Could this be it???*

Well ladies, AF is due tomorrow and since yesterday I have been feeling sporadic tingling / mild AF crampy sensations....I usually get AF style mild cramps a day or two before me period, so I thought I was out this month...but the boobs tingling never happens....except when I have had chemicals in the past....so this is what my cheapie internet test came back with....I left it on the window sill, read it between 5-10 mins as directed and there was nothing...zero...not even a faint line...so I put the test in the packet, intending to put it in the bin.
5-10 mins later I pulled the test out on way to the bin...so this was over the 10 minute maximum validity period for reading results according to the instruction leaflet...and this was what it showed....

What do you think? Am I out?:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







photo (8).jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 5









photo (9).jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## JLondon

I'd say that's a positive for sure!!:happydance:

I'd done loads of those internet cheapies and never got a line like that, even after the time limit. Plus you see how dark my line is on the 25mIU test above, well on the ic it wasn't that dark, even though the ic is only 10mIU. Those cheapie tests are cr*p in mine and quite a few other ladies on here's opinion, I'd bet you'd get a darker line with any other test!

Well done, really happy for you, happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## prickly

JLondon said:


> I'd say that's a positive for sure!!:happydance:
> 
> I'd done loads of those internet cheapies and never got a line like that, even after the time limit. Plus you see how dark my line is on the 25mIU test above, well on the ic it wasn't that dark, even though the ic is only 10mIU. Those cheapie tests are cr*p in mine and quite a few other ladies on here's opinion, I'd bet you'd get a darker line with any other test!
> 
> Well done, really happy for you, happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:


London...I really think it's just another chemical for me :cry::cry::cry:
Went to loo before, wiped (sorry tmi), faint pink and now crampy AF more....AF is on her way....wonder why I keep getting chem pg's!! :nope::nope:

The fert specialist tested my AMH and it was ok for my age...she took all my charts and said they all show im ovulating fine....why?! grr


----------



## JLondon

Oh no I'm so sorry :hugs:

I really don't know much about fertility terms etc, so I'm sorry I can't give any advice.. There must be something up though, I would make another appointment with your doctor. A friend of mine had similar issues and had to have injections through her pregnancy to stop her body rejecting the baby. I will ask her about it and let you know. Of course everyone is different but sometimes, hearing what worked for others can sometimes be beneficial. 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

Prickly hugs honey I know we have all been there for sure. I do think if all tests are normal it is just a matter of time finding the good egg. I had 3 miscarriages and about 4 chemicals in 2 years in this quest for Ziggy do feel your pain.

Please come over and join the over 40 ttc ladies it is a shelter in the storm and everyone has open arms.

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/355138-ttc-40-plus-lets-share-ups-downs-527.html


----------



## Reb S

Bad luck, Prickly. I'm sorry to hear you've had a chemical - but keep hoping - if your AMH and tests are all good, as Miss C says - it's just finding that good 'un. xxx


----------



## JLondon

prickly said:


> JLondon said:
> 
> 
> I'd say that's a positive for sure!!:happydance:
> 
> I'd done loads of those internet cheapies and never got a line like that, even after the time limit. Plus you see how dark my line is on the 25mIU test above, well on the ic it wasn't that dark, even though the ic is only 10mIU. Those cheapie tests are cr*p in mine and quite a few other ladies on here's opinion, I'd bet you'd get a darker line with any other test!
> 
> Well done, really happy for you, happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:
> 
> 
> London...I really think it's just another chemical for me :cry::cry::cry:
> Went to loo before, wiped (sorry tmi), faint pink and now crampy AF more....AF is on her way....wonder why I keep getting chem pg's!! :nope::nope:
> 
> The fert specialist tested my AMH and it was ok for my age...she took all my charts and said they all show im ovulating fine....why?! grrClick to expand...

Hi Prickly, hope you're ok. I spoke to that friend this evening. Apparently she has killer cells. Her immune system is too strong and fights off a pregnancy, so before her IVF she had progesterone for two weeks before implantation and then steriod injections for 3 months along with more progesterone. Might be worth looking into?


----------



## lhendie

hello everyone i am new to this site.. i have turned 40 last month and we are ttc for more than a year now.. my doctor prescribed me 50mg of clomid and i've took it 5-9 days.. and also she gave me duphaston and follicare.. well after taking the clomid i have noticed an increase in cm.. i guess i ovulated earlier than expected.. and i just finished my 15 days of duphaston.. with follicare it is still on-going.. for the past couple of days i've been having cramps / pulling on my lower abdomen also i have been tired and sleepy.. i've also been having dry mouth feeling.. could it be that i ovulated early and that what i am feeling now are implantation symptoms? btw i am now on cd22 (my normal cycle is 28-32 days).. can anyone been through the same situation as me and find out later that they are pregnant and got their BFP?


----------



## Reb S

lhendie, come and join us on the over 40's thread - if you scroll up to Miss C's last post you'll find the link x


----------



## crazymam

Hi. I m 42 and although I already have four children, including twins, Im trying again with my partner. This will be his first. I am so frustrated as I never had a problem conceiving before, ie I fell straightaway. We have been trying since December, bought an ovulation kit last month and accordign to that Im still ovulating. How long do I leave it before going to the docs , just to check everything is still ok. Guess iM panicking in case I m too old.


----------



## JLondon

Hi.. Trying since December isn't that long really, and what makes you think the problem is with you? If you are usually very fertile I doubt much has changed, you say it is your partners first, the problem is possibly with him!


----------



## Just_married

crazymam said:


> Hi. I m 42 and although I already have four children, including twins, Im trying again with my partner. This will be his first. I am so frustrated as I never had a problem conceiving before, ie I fell straightaway. We have been trying since December, bought an ovulation kit last month and accordign to that Im still ovulating. How long do I leave it before going to the docs , just to check everything is still ok. Guess iM panicking in case I m too old.

Statistics say the average under35 woman will take an average of 6 months to become pregnant and that it takes over 35 approx one year, so 3 months is no time at all if you compare it to that, stop worrying xxx


----------



## lhendie

thanks Reb S.. i will..


----------



## crazymam

when you put it like that guess youre right, its not long at all, think I am picking up on my partners worries more so than anything. Im loving this site though. :thumbup:


----------



## inkdchick

Hi ladies im 45 and have been trying for 5 years with my new partner, we have had 8 chemicals and 3 emmc i was told theat the chemicals are perfectly normal for our age group and had all the tests to make sure all was ok and yep all came back fine im still ovulating ok and was also told that it is just a matter of that ONE GOOD EGG !, but on the 7th of this month i had knee surgery on both knees and got my period two days after, on cd8 i ovulated and had the stretchiest egg white cm i have ever had ,(btw im have not taken any painkillers as i didnt need them), so i am now due for my period tomorrow cd24 or sunday cd26 so am a little excited as this is new for me but wont be suprised if period came on time as im so used to it. Bt if any of you ladies have heard that this could have just been down to the aneathetic i would love to know as i cant find anything about it on google x


----------



## Miss_C

GA can cause issues with blood clotting so MAY have some effect on your cycle etc, MOST surgeries that would involve any sort of blood loss are often scheduled between days 22-28 of a cycle (ideally) but not many hospitals have the luxury of this scheduling due to full wait lists etc. The extra ewcm could be from the fact that they would have super hydrated you via drip? Either way good luck and hang in there hon, you haven't been over on the thread for ages?


----------



## inkdchick

aw thanks hun i wasnt on any drip thank god and was only in day surgery on both knees which they filled with fluid to work on them through keyhole and now slowly on the mend and had a normal period two days after op day and now waiting to see if i get the next one doc recons that the novacane was out of my system a week after the op so just waiting to see if i now get this one lol and yeah i know i got a little down after turning 45 and not getting anywhere on the ttc thingy so now we are just doing it when we feel like it and seeing what happens as this cycle was so we'll see lol


----------



## never2late70

I'm 41 my husband is 39. We had only been trying for about 6 months, then just went staright to an RE March 8th because of my age.. SA was "superman" strength. HSG all clear. Vag US perfect. Labs well within range!

So I just finished yesterday my first round of Clomid 100mg CD3-7
Go in for my scan on Monday to check follie size.

Going to be doing the deed today and every other day!

Hoping for a first try Clomid/HSG baby! I read so many first time success stories on here and I'm afraid my expectations may be a little too high, but heck, I can't help it.

(I have 3 daughters 24-22-21 from my fisrt marriage. Husband now has no children) 

So far my fertility issue may just be my age..We shall see!

Prayers and baby dust to us all! Anxiously awaiting my first TWW 

~Angie


----------



## never2late70

JLondon said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm 40, have been TTC #1 for two months, and I got my BFP yesterday at 11dpo I wasn't going to test but decided to as I had a bit of a funny feeling but other than that no symptoms apart from crazy dreams and waking on and off through the night and then very early in the morning, not like me!!
> 
> It's early days so just keeping fingers crossed that it wants to stay.
> 
> :dust:

Praying for yourprecious bean to stick.:happydance:


----------



## Reb S

TTC 40 plus!! Lets share the ups and downs! 
Come and join us on this thread - I can't paste it in as I'm rubbish with computers but that's where most of us gather. Hoping you get your clomid bfp! x


----------



## Bebemomma

Hi Beautiful People!

I just joined this site but have been stalking the symptoms for weeks. I could really use some wisdom here. Me (40) and my fiance (39) have been ttc #1 officially for 4 months now. I O'd on 3/21 CD 21 and we BD the day before and the day of. 
On 6 DPO I began feeling this twinge in my lower left side close to my ovaries(?) since then the feeling has deepened and now feel close to my hip. My bb's have been sore and swollen since then too but yesterday and this morning I've had strange sensations through the sides and close to the nipples. 
This morning my bb's are more watery but still sore nips and twinges. I was sure AF was going to start when I woke up because since we started this my cycle went from 26 to 24 days. Today makes it 10dpo too. Low and behold there was blood in my CM. I figured I was out and popped in a tampon and went about my day. a couple hours later and just a drop of brown (sorry tmi) with a little red. I took a test with FRER and BFN? tonight there's no trace of AF. 
I'm so confused...


----------



## inkdchick

well the extra long stretchy ewcm wasnt any good sign at all this cycle coz i got af on the day it was supposed to so at least i know the anesthetic is now out of my system and hasnt upset my cycles so all good but i am not going to be trying anymore i think for me now at 45 is time to stop x but good luck to everone on here trying and really hope your wish comes true xx


----------



## Desperado167

inkdchick said:


> well the extra long stretchy ewcm wasnt any good sign at all this cycle coz i got af on the day it was supposed to so at least i know the anesthetic is now out of my system and hasnt upset my cycles so all good but i am not going to be trying anymore i think for me now at 45 is time to stop x but good luck to everone on here trying and really hope your wish comes true xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## never2late70

Hi Lovely's!

For me I experienced the side effects while taking Clomid 100mg 3-7
Hot flashes, bloating and headaches. All have subsided now, maybe small headaches.

So I'm so excited! Today I was to go to my RE just for a follicle scan to see how the Clomid was doing and Guess what? He said I looked amazing and insisted that the hubby and I do IUI today! We were just going to do the Clomid and BD only, but heck who's gonna argue with the RE? :winkwink:
So I my hubby brought in his magic swimmers and I got a trigger shot then as of 2:00pm today we were officially inseminated! :happydance::happydance:

I am CD 13 today and officilly in the two week wait! I know my expectations are probably way to high but heck, why not!

I will probably post this on two other threads I stalk.

Prayers and Blessings to us all!

Can't wait to see everyones results <3

~Angie


----------



## Miss_C

Ladies most of the over 40's ladies ONLY post in that thread and won't see all your q's and storeis, head on over there and say Hi!

this is the link to the thread

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/355138-ttc-40-plus-lets-share-ups-downs-536.html


----------



## inkdchick

good luck never2late wish you both all the best


----------



## nbarnes

Hi I am 45 yo and ttc with no luck. Have irregular periods and get symptoms of pregnancy but nothing else, I do chart my ovulation days and what have you and bbt but that's about it. As my partner say if it happens it happens. Goodluck to all.


----------



## Desperado167

nbarnes said:


> Hi I am 45 yo and ttc with no luck. Have irregular periods and get symptoms of pregnancy but nothing else, I do chart my ovulation days and what have you and bbt but that's about it. As my partner say if it happens it happens. Goodluck to all.

Hi honey and welcome ,best of luck :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

nbarnes welcome


----------



## inkdchick

so much for giving up this is what im going thru right now :-
nausea on and off
backache low down
a cold that seems to come to nothing
very sore nipples from 1dpo and now horrendously sore boobs
lots of creamy cm and a high soft cervix
cramping on and off which feel more like pulling and pinching
shooting pains through back of nipples
sore chest in middle where boobs meet
sense of smell gone a little weird but not completely like only certain things smell off or weird
tired, well sleep is interupted cos of sore boobs and then the days are like im knackered and yawning my head off from about 2pm and going to bed at 8 - 9pm
and cramping pains from lower back down my legs.
i dont think this is pregnancy coz i keep getting NEG tests but what do you all think should i test again in two days and see what happens


----------



## 40yearoldmum

MIss C

I remeber you from when I last miscarried, you had got a positive and I see you have a gorgeous little boy now! I left B & B as I could not carry on, I lost a baby in March 2011 and again in October 2011 to a partial molar pregnancy, i was monitored for 6 months and then i started trying again, I say I because my husband didnt know, sounds awful but i had agreed to move on for the sake of our relationship and family (little boy aged 3) I stopped temping etc etc but did do OPKs and timed sex to fall on those days. I am now sitting here at what I believe is 7 weeks pregnant with a scan scheduled for 1540 tomorrow, I have been wishing it to come but now I am scared in case the baby is dead or another problem in there.
Anyway I am so glad your little baby is happy and healthy gives me a little strengthXX


----------



## inkdchick

40yearoldmum im sorry but i had to give birth to a little boy when i was 22.5 weeks pregnant back in 1989 but he was already an angel then, after 2 years of trying i eventually had two girls who are now 20 and 18, and now i sit here wishing i was where you are now , can you tell me if you had neg test or anything like im getting cos this is my las try im 46 this christmas and will NOT be doing this again i cant do this to myself i have had 13 emmc and along with my son in 1989 that make 14 i cant do this anymore, im 13dpo today and got a neg test this mornign and my period is due tomorrow


----------



## Miss_C

40yearoldmum said:


> MIss C
> 
> I remeber you from when I last miscarried, you had got a positive and I see you have a gorgeous little boy now! I left B & B as I could not carry on, I lost a baby in March 2011 and again in October 2011 to a partial molar pregnancy, i was monitored for 6 months and then i started trying again, I say I because my husband didnt know, sounds awful but i had agreed to move on for the sake of our relationship and family (little boy aged 3) I stopped temping etc etc but did do OPKs and timed sex to fall on those days. I am now sitting here at what I believe is 7 weeks pregnant with a scan scheduled for 1540 tomorrow, I have been wishing it to come but now I am scared in case the baby is dead or another problem in there.
> Anyway I am so glad your little baby is happy and healthy gives me a little strengthXX

Oh do please come back and update me I remember you too! I hope and pray and wish with all my heart you get some good news. I will be thinking of you. Sticky healthy baby dust coming your way by the truck load!!


----------



## racquel1x

am 44 and just ttc, already have 5, 4 from previous, partner 10 years younger and would love another child..hope there's still hope :)


----------



## Adele1969

racquel1x said:


> am 44 and just ttc, already have 5, 4 from previous, partner 10 years younger and would love another child..hope there's still hope :)


Hi Racquel,

Delighted to see I'm not the only one out there. I'm 43 will be 44 in January. Have 2 kids 20 and 17. Had mm Sept 2011 at 13 weeks. Haven't used contraception since but hubby has had stressful year and the boinks haven't been plentiful lol. Saw Gynae 2 weeks ago who said to go like the clappers until my birthday so off we go on the mad roundabout again. Would love for it to happen but sort of scared if it does if that makes any sense.

If you want to talk to anyone I'm here. I don't come on every day maybe once a week or so. Good luck ttc honey I'm thinking of you xxxx


----------



## 40yearoldmum

My baby died :(


----------



## oorweeistyin

40yearoldmum said:


> My baby died :(

So sorry to hear that sad news :cry:

God bless :dust:


----------



## Celine45

Hi Ladies,
Just saw this thread and I am 45 and ttc #1. I did IVF and have been in the grueling TTW! Anyway, I did a HPT on 9dp3dt and got a BFN and decided to just wait until my beta which is tomorrow morning. Could not take another negative HPT.......


----------



## Oasis717

Hi, am 41 on the 24th this month, have 3 children DD 21, DD 11 and DS 4. Two recent losses June 2012 at 11 plus 4 and Sep 2012 at 11 weeks but only developed to 5 weeks. Finally have AF after last mc and hoping for bfn after as had positives for 5.5 after last loss. Good luck to everyone!! Xxxx


----------



## inkdchick

im 3 dpo and have had what feels like stitch pains quite sharp at times since 1 dpo and its quite worrying as ive never had them before and would like to know what these are any ideas would be great


----------



## Doodlepoodle

I am so pleased to see this thread, I'm 41 , 42 in April, I have a 19year old son, I had one miscarriage 5 years ago , we were not trying, I was on the pill.
I thought I was happy with one child, and have been since he was born, but the past 9 months I've become so broody, I never have felt like this before, I so badly want another baby, my husband was shocked when I bought this up, as you can imagine, he thought our family was complete. He said we can try for a year, but then if nothing has happened by the time we are 43, then that's it.
I have endometriosis , and last month I had a laparoscopy and hystoscopy to remove the endo, the consultant said was I planning on anymore children, I said no! I don't know why I did, he said if I was now was the time as everything is clear. 
I'm so scared lol, but I so want to try, I feel so much more ready now than I did at 23.
Good luck to everyone :)
Sorry for the long post lol.


----------



## Miss_C

awesome support group over here - please join them! They were my salvation and got me through the toughest of times and without them would not be where I am now!!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-groups/355138-ttc-40-plus-lets-share-ups-downs-644.html


----------



## inkdchick

i love this thread it helps a lot thanks girls x


----------



## unichick

Heyyyy i am new and over 42 and trying to concieve! :)


----------



## Oasis717

unichick said:


> Heyyyy i am new and over 42 and trying to concieve! :)

Just wanted to say Hi! I'm 41 on 24/11 TTC baby no 4 after 2 recent losses xxxx


----------



## unichick

Miss_C said:


> Hi if you are over 40 and ttc be it no1 no2 and no6 please come join us here.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/355138-ttc-40-plus-lets-share-ups-downs-335.html#post12037239
> 
> It is a fantabulous group of ladies and we cover all spectrums, we have suffered losses together and seen pregnancies thriving, we are scattered all over the world Australia, England and the US and we are bound by our common dream and the particular challenges that being over 40 brings us.
> 
> Please come say hi and join us.

Hi there i am new to this site and am 43 and currently TTC. :thumbup:


----------



## Hoping4our1st

hi, i'm new to this site. my husband has low sperm count unfortunately (less than 1 million). we found out 2 weeks ago, went to a fertility orientation last night. i'm 42, he's 39. this is very challenging....


----------



## Hoping4our1st

40yearoldmum said:


> My baby died :(

hi, i'm very sorry to hear your baby died. i wish you peace and best wishes for your next try.


----------



## Adele1969

40yearoldmum said:


> My baby died :(

So so sorry to hear such sad news. Sending love hugs and prayers your way xxxx


----------



## Adele1969

Due my period yesterday. Usually bang on 28 days. Today is day 29. No pregnancy symptoms though. Am afraid to do a test in case it's not the result I want


----------



## Oasis717

Adele1969 said:


> Due my period yesterday. Usually bang on 28 days. Today is day 29. No pregnancy symptoms though. Am afraid to do a test in case it's not the result I want

I totally understand, I'm so wanting to be pregnant that I will be feeling exactly the same when I test on the 4th, I think it will be the most nervous I've been yet after everything. But it sounds positive that you are a day late and you are so regular. I so hope you get a bfp if you do decide to test, am thinking of you xxxxxx


----------



## Adele1969

Oasis717 said:


> Adele1969 said:
> 
> 
> Due my period yesterday. Usually bang on 28 days. Today is day 29. No pregnancy symptoms though. Am afraid to do a test in case it's not the result I want
> 
> I totally understand, I'm so wanting to be pregnant that I will be feeling exactly the same when I test on the 4th, I think it will be the most nervous I've been yet after everything. But it sounds positive that you are a day late and you are so regular. I so hope you get a bfp if you do decide to test, am thinking of you xxxxxxClick to expand...

2 days late. I'm never late. Bang on 28 days every month. Test is negative. Don't know what to think. Tender nipples. I guess I just have to wait and see :wacko:


----------



## Oasis717

What sensitivity is the test you are using Adele? And no AF so it's def not over yetxxxxxx


----------



## Adele1969

Oasis717 said:


> What sensitivity is the test you are using Adele? And no AF so it's def not over yetxxxxxx

Good god I haven't a clue what your message means :) I got a test in the pharmacy. Haven't a clue what sensitivity is was. What does AF mean? I'm really crap at the abbreviations here lol :)


----------



## Oasis717

I've only just learnt them myself lol, AF means period, some call it the witch on here! And different tests pick up different levels of hcg in urine, some being more suitable to earlier testing as they pick up smaller amounts of hcg. I use Asda own brand because of the price and because they have always been reliable. It should tell you in the instructions how sensitive they are, Asda own is a 15. Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Adele1969

Oasis717 said:


> I've only just learnt them myself lol, AF means period, some call it the witch on here! And different tests pick up different levels of hcg in urine, some being more suitable to earlier testing as they pick up smaller amounts of hcg. I use Asda own brand because of the price and because they have always been reliable. It should tell you in the instructions how sensitive they are, Asda own is a 15. Xxxxxxxx

Ah ok. We don't have Asda here. Dr is going to test Thurs morning so have to keep going til then. Keep your fingers crossed for me xx


----------



## ghanagirl

Hey ladies! Just turned 42, lost my first n only in July at 11 weeks. This is my fertile week so will be BDing like crazy! Hoping for an early Xmas gift. Baby dust to all!


----------



## no3at40

Hi All,
well i have recently turned 40 and my cluckiness has gone in to overdrive. oh and I have decided to try for a #3. We have a DS17 and DD11 and had no discussion for any more until about 1 yr ago :)
As both my children were conceived in my 20s it only took 1 try with both and presto pregnant, this time i am very nervous and scared as age seems to be a major issue with it happening....
We have attempted our first month ttc and am due for af on the 8th of Dec....

Good luck to us all, may the spirit of xmas bring us many BFP


----------



## Oasis717

Oh ok hunni well I've got my fingers crossed for you Adele!! So sorry for your loss ghanagirl, wishing you loads luck and babydust, good luck no3at40, hoping for bfp for us all xxxxxx


----------



## ghanagirl

Thanks everyone for your compassionate responses. I got another issue I need advice regarding. Since m/c AF has been pretty regular and timely but with weird pms. This month AF came right on time ended on the 21st and have been spotting on and off ever since (passed one large clot 22nd or 23rd. According to my menstrual calendar Im ovulating this week. Could this cause the spotting? Spotting also accompanied by backache. Any advice?


----------



## Adele1969

So Gp's test is negative :(

Still no AF and nipples still very tender and sensitive. He said it may still be too early and gave me a test to do on Sunday. Am i fooling myself? I want it so much is my body tricking me?


----------



## Oasis717

Hi Adele. I read on here that the doctors tests aren't as sensitive as some if the early tests you can buy like First Response. It may just be too early, I really hope so hun, I feel exactly the same, I think we all do, I wish we could all get our sticky beans. You still have no AF and sore nipples is a good sign! Just keep testing hunni, praying you get a bfp soon xxxxxxx


----------



## Adele1969

Oasis717 said:


> Hi Adele. I read on here that the doctors tests aren't as sensitive as some if the early tests you can buy like First Response. It may just be too early, I really hope so hun, I feel exactly the same, I think we all do, I wish we could all get our sticky beans. You still have no AF and sore nipples is a good sign! Just keep testing hunni, praying you get a bfp soon xxxxxxx

Hi Oasis,

Thanks very much. I just don't know what to think. Maybe it's the start of the menopause. Today i'm 6 days overdue and now i have to wait til sunday to test again. Don't think i'll last that long. I just want to know one way or the other. I used a First Response on Monday and obv that was neg and now the Gp's says the same so i'm thinking it probably is a big fat nothing and i'm just getting way too old. Am feeling so disheartened and thinking i'm just a stupid old woman. Get over it...... oh god rant over hahaha. 

Thanks for replying anyway hun. It means a lot xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Aw hunni I wish I could give you a hug:hugs: I know exactly how you feel I really do, it means so so much to me too I totally understand how you feel as I feel the same. Would your doctor consider a blood test? You would know then for sure, I know my gp's not very sympathetic but some are. At least with a blood test you'd know Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Adele1969

Oasis717 said:


> Aw hunni I wish I could give you a hug:hugs: I know exactly how you feel I really do, it means so so much to me too I totally understand how you feel as I feel the same. Would your doctor consider a blood test? You would know then for sure, I know my gp's not very sympathetic but some are. At least with a blood test you'd know Xxxxxxxxxx[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks so much. Means a lot to know i'm not the only one out there trying to do this. Also, belated Happy Birthday!!!! Sorry I missed it :happydance:


----------



## Oasis717

No you're def not on your own hun, this place has really helped me cause people understand, and thank you I had a lovely day, my husband took me to the cinema, meal then a lovely hotel:) another year older now though! Lol. Not helped by my husband being 24 haha xxxxx


----------



## ghanagirl

Help! Still spotting. Any advice?


----------



## kismett

Hi ladies it has been a few months since I have posted as I decided to take a ttc break because it was just getting to hard.. I am 42 I have 3 children ... a 24, and 25 year old... after them my tubes got scarred and was told no more children NEVER used birth control 18 years later I got the surprise of my life a week after my grandson was born!! I had a perfect son , 6 months later i was pregnant but had spotting only on tp and kept telling dr something is wrong.... long story short I got pregnant and there was a pregnancy in each tube ( i am the 21st ever comfirmed of this happening) they took one tube and chemically removed the other pregnancy.... so now I am 42 with one tube that has some scar tissue....
I thought for sure I got pregnant this past Aug I went in to dr saw the midwife she told me that it wasn't my tube that would surprise her if I got pg it was my age! I was shocked i didn't realize that was more of the problem then 1 tube, so i figured I should just give up I mean what chance do I really have and I am killing myself each month with the 2ww...
So this month I knew I was ovulating cause if the egg white cm then for several days kept getting WET like i peed my pants it was crazy i have never had that before.. I looked it up and that is the BEST for making lil baby... so i figured give it my best shot ,, right after ov I got the sore boobs which i get every month for maybe a week it usually stops about 5 days before af.. well this month it stopped for 1 day then came back with a vengenance!!! my period is due earliest tomorrow and my bbs are so sore I was up all night for fear of having to roll over I can't take my bra off cause it is so bad i am almost screaming!! I have never ever had my boobs hurt like this when i get af sore bbs I can usual massage them and it actually helps maybe for only a few seconds but it is some relief this pain seems different cause the thought of touching them never mind massage has my scared! I have also had a few tugging sensations around my belly button but I brushed it off , my gums have bled a few times when i flossed and brushed and they NEVER do that, I have also had mild cramping for the past 2 ww of and on but it goes around my lower back now it is my lower middle area.... I took a hpt at 8dpo and it was neg i had no more tests but had 1 opk so i took that at 9 dpo and that was + which was weird.... but mostly I am confused about my bbs it is pure torture I can't take the bra off yet if I leave it on for the entire day by night it is bothering me! 
So now I am terrified to take a hpt I can't take another - I have seen far to many and with most of my others I never got a + till after af was late... I jsut have convinced myself that I cannot get pregnant that this to me is really confusing me cause even my midwife thinks i am beyond hope.. anyone else haev this strange sore bbs with af hours away and it gets worse not better like normal?? I am so confused and could use some help!!......
oh and p.s. normally in my 2ww I am dry then a few days before af i get watery like cm, this month though for the entire 2ww i have had white lotion like cm on my underwear which NEVER happens... I know i can make symptoms appear but these are not imagination symptoms but are they pg symtoms ? with my other pregnancy's I never had sore bbs (well not that i remember) my oldest 2 I just knew... my now 6 year old I had no idea till i was well into my 2nd month and a co-worker told me that I was really late...! 
sorry for spelling errors I don't have the patience to fix them! :) thanks ...


----------



## Adele1969

Adele1969
Trying to conceive (TTC)
Active BnB Member



Join Date: Jun 2012
Location: Dublin
Posts: 40
Thanked others: 18
Thanked 3 times in 3 posts
Currently Feeling: 
7 days late. No sign of AF. Nipples not so sensitive this morning. Another bfn on test. Guess I have to face facts. Probably starting the menopause. :(


----------



## Adele1969

Hi Ghanagirl,

I've never had spotting at any time throughout my life so I can't really advise on this. I know nothing about it. Sorry I can't help xxx


----------



## Adele1969

kismett said:


> Hi ladies it has been a few months since I have posted as I decided to take a ttc break because it was just getting to hard.. I am 42 I have 3 children ... a 24, and 25 year old... after them my tubes got scarred and was told no more children NEVER used birth control 18 years later I got the surprise of my life a week after my grandson was born!! I had a perfect son , 6 months later i was pregnant but had spotting only on tp and kept telling dr something is wrong.... long story short I got pregnant and there was a pregnancy in each tube ( i am the 21st ever comfirmed of this happening) they took one tube and chemically removed the other pregnancy.... so now I am 42 with one tube that has some scar tissue....
> I thought for sure I got pregnant this past Aug I went in to dr saw the midwife she told me that it wasn't my tube that would surprise her if I got pg it was my age! I was shocked i didn't realize that was more of the problem then 1 tube, so i figured I should just give up I mean what chance do I really have and I am killing myself each month with the 2ww...
> So this month I knew I was ovulating cause if the egg white cm then for several days kept getting WET like i peed my pants it was crazy i have never had that before.. I looked it up and that is the BEST for making lil baby... so i figured give it my best shot ,, right after ov I got the sore boobs which i get every month for maybe a week it usually stops about 5 days before af.. well this month it stopped for 1 day then came back with a vengenance!!! my period is due earliest tomorrow and my bbs are so sore I was up all night for fear of having to roll over I can't take my bra off cause it is so bad i am almost screaming!! I have never ever had my boobs hurt like this when i get af sore bbs I can usual massage them and it actually helps maybe for only a few seconds but it is some relief this pain seems different cause the thought of touching them never mind massage has my scared! I have also had a few tugging sensations around my belly button but I brushed it off , my gums have bled a few times when i flossed and brushed and they NEVER do that, I have also had mild cramping for the past 2 ww of and on but it goes around my lower back now it is my lower middle area.... I took a hpt at 8dpo and it was neg i had no more tests but had 1 opk so i took that at 9 dpo and that was + which was weird.... but mostly I am confused about my bbs it is pure torture I can't take the bra off yet if I leave it on for the entire day by night it is bothering me!
> So now I am terrified to take a hpt I can't take another - I have seen far to many and with most of my others I never got a + till after af was late... I jsut have convinced myself that I cannot get pregnant that this to me is really confusing me cause even my midwife thinks i am beyond hope.. anyone else haev this strange sore bbs with af hours away and it gets worse not better like normal?? I am so confused and could use some help!!......
> oh and p.s. normally in my 2ww I am dry then a few days before af i get watery like cm, this month though for the entire 2ww i have had white lotion like cm on my underwear which NEVER happens... I know i can make symptoms appear but these are not imagination symptoms but are they pg symtoms ? with my other pregnancy's I never had sore bbs (well not that i remember) my oldest 2 I just knew... my now 6 year old I had no idea till i was well into my 2nd month and a co-worker told me that I was really late...!
> sorry for spelling errors I don't have the patience to fix them! :) thanks ...


Hi Kismet,

I'd just do another test if I was you. Where's the harm in it? Sore boobs is a common sign of pregnancy and it sounds as if you might be. Keeping my fingers crossed for you honey xxxx :winkwink:


----------



## Adele1969

So AF is 9 days late now. Did number 4 hpt this morning and it too is bfn. Am I too young to be starting the menopause. Everything I google says 51 is the average age. I'm only 43 for fuck sake. I think I may be losing it totally here. Just want to cry but if I start I may not stop :(


----------



## Oasis717

Oh hunni I'm so sorry you still have no answer, I know its so confusing you just want to know, you do seem young for menopause, have you any symptoms? If you haven't that's good. Maybe your just having a longer cycle this month? Wish I had the answer for you:( xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Adele1969

Oasis717,

Thank you so much for your messages of support!! AF finally arrived last night at 37 days. That's definately a first for me. Disappointment at not being pregnant but huge relief that I can now go forward and try again.

There is a blood test that can be done to test for peri menopause so I think I may get that done and see where I stand.

Don't really want to spend all day every day in here. I find it stresses me out to a certain degree although the support from everyone is fantastic. I will check in from time to time to see how you are all doing. I wish only the best for you all and hope you get your bfp's.

Baby dust to all xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Aw hunni I'm glad you got some closure this month but sorry it wasn't the news you hoped for, I know how that feels, stay in touch, here for you anytime, lots luv xxxx


----------



## onmymind17

Adele1969 said:


> So AF is 9 days late now. Did number 4 hpt this morning and it too is bfn. Am I too young to be starting the menopause. Everything I google says 51 is the average age. I'm only 43 for fuck sake. I think I may be losing it totally here. Just want to cry but if I start I may not stop :(

Hi,

I have not posted in here in a looooooong time, i mostly just lurk, but i wanted to post and tell you your not alone, i have NEVER missed a cycle since i was 13 unless i was either pg or on Depo, and now here i am and AF has been missing for two cycles now, my last AF was Oct 9th. I am only 45 myself, and i think its strange, i mean i got pg on my own in March, we unfortunatly lost it (That was our 6th loss) but still i keep thinking did someone flip a switch. Strange thing is if i did not have negative tests i would think i was pg, i have tons of CM all the time, lots of gas, and a ton of energy, which for some reason i have had every time i was pg. I go saturday to my OB, and we will see what happens. I just wanted to say though dont get too down, from what i understand its totaly normal to miss a cycle here or there, i have to say its not normal for me since i never missed one lol, but i guess it can happen. I just wanted to send you some hugs, and tell you to just relax, i am sure she will show up with your next cycle, or better yet she wont show up and you will have a bfp!!:hugs:


----------

